# Antagonist Protocol for Poor Responders



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

I have had one failed attempt at IVF with the long protocol. I have read much about the antagonist protocol and was thinking it might be worth a try for the next time. I am 37 (not quite 40 - I hope you don't mind!) and only got one egg last time.  

I have just spoken to the nurse at my clinic and asked about short protocol. She said that the antagonist protocol at is only offered to women at my clinic who have a high resting follicle count because research has shown that it can produce one less egg. Therefore, if I only had one egg last time, I may get none with the antagonist protocol. 

Has anyone else heard of this? I would be really interested to hear what other people have heard / experienced.

Thank you,
Cranberry


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Cranberry,

Just to let you know I have just had my appointment with Lister in London yesterday and start on the Antagonist protocol on next AF!!!

If you check my sig for my story.

As far as I can see (am doing lots of Googling as we speak!!) this protocol has no D/R then straight to stilling after the Pill.

Has this been suggested to you then Cranberry?

Anne


----------



## Apple Orchard (Sep 15, 2008)

Dear Anne,

Thank you for your message. It is great news that you are going to start with your next period. 

The clinic I attend only do short protocol on people who get lots of eggs. Their research has told them that if you do short protocol, you may get one less egg. If you would only have got one egg to start with (as I did), you would then end up with no eggs. I have actually read that myself, but I have also read the contrary - as in you get a much better response. I think the consultant where I attend won't treat me with an FSH of 21.4. I think it would be interesting to do the test you did at the end of the cycle - I think it is the progesterone test. It would be good to know if I am ovulating. 

Anyway, it is hard to know where to go from here. Living in Scotland doesn't make it easy to go to the Lister. I think it may work out too expensive and in Scotland, we are rather limited for clinics like that - in fact, I don't think there is one. Certainly not as good anyway.

Thank you again. I wish you lots of luck for your treatment. I hope you get a BFP at the end of it.

Cranberry


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi hun

I was under the impression that short protocol is offered to older women and poor responders.  I only thought this because I was always on long protocol, and people were surprised about that because of my age (which was 37 at the time).  But I had a good FSH which is probably why i was put on long and did get a good crop of eggs twice out of 3 cycles - just getting them to fertilise and stick was my problem!

There are a number of things you can do to reduce your FSH.  Have a look on the complementary therapies board.

HTH

Claire x


----------

